# Sunset Beach NC fishing?????



## mixon03 (Jul 13, 2009)

We are going to Sunset beach starting Sat. and will be there for a week. I love to fish freshwater but have no clue about saltwater. Can someone please help me on what I need to be surf fishing with and if the pier there is any good? Thanks for the help.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Used to go to Sunset Beach a fair amount on vacation (but now we head to the Banks). It was one of the first places I surf fished 

I'd imagine a 8-9 foot rod would do you fine for double duty from both the pier and surf. Get an assortment of hooks sizes and sinkers. Most of the stuff I ever caught there was smaller, but there are probably always bigguns lurking. Used mostly either 2 hook top/bottom rigs or a fishfinder rig. For bait, I would always have a small soft-side cooler with finger mullet (whole, I could cut them on the beach with the knife), some squid and some shrimp.

You didn't mention where you were staying in Sunset, but you can obviously fish the pier and the surf. Our house was close to Tubbs Inlet, used to fish that as well on the tides - had several bluefish blitzes hit on incoming tides there that were lots of fun. You could also fit the tidal inlets near the drawbridge (although I never got to), I used to hear of folks getting flouder and puppy drum there.

From the surf we'd catch bluefish, puppy drum, whiting (sea mullet) and tons of juvenille sharks (the little guys that were like 12 inches long). Mostly the same from the piers, with some oddballs added in, like spadefish.

HJopefully some of the locals will chime in with better info - I haven't been down to Sunset for several years now. But it's a great place, I hope to go back some day.


----------



## mixon03 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Joe. Does anyone know which is the better charter fishing boat the super voyager or hurricane fleet?


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

We did the Hurricane Fleet one year, it was OK (seemed like your standard headboat trip). Got some nice black sea bass...

Don't know anything about the Super Voyager, never heard of it.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

We took some customers out with the Hurricane Fleet last year and the captain did a great job putting us on fish the entire day. We had 12 people and decked \18 kings as well as a lot of other bottom fish including sea bass, rudder fish and even a grouper. 

I fish the peir there a couple times a year. I have always had good luck where the pier starts to rise about 3/4 the way out.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

The pier is great. If you wanna start with some small fish, drop a sabiki down about 2/3 of the way tipped with shrimp and get ready. Usually brings up anything from pinfish, to spades or even spanish. There's always sharks or rays hanging around, so with fresh bait, your chances are pretty good.


----------

